# Fedora Flies!



## DannibusX (Jun 8, 2010)

I installed Fedora 13 on my surfing system and it just hauls balls.  I like it, but now I got to figure out how to install stuff like Flash and things.

Learning curve FTL.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 8, 2010)

My favorites are Fedora and Ubuntu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I installed Fedora 13 on my surfing system and it just hauls balls.  I like it, but now I got to figure out how to install stuff like Flash and things.
> 
> Learning curve FTL.



flash can be a pain in the ass. generally there are a bunch of ways to do it and it is up to you to chose which you prefer. did you get your gpu drivers working?


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 8, 2010)

I finally got flash installed by using a local install yum command in terminal.  I "think" I got the drivers installed, I read through a thread on the Fedora forums on how to do it.  I guess installing nVidia drivers is harder than it looks, lol.

Also, I am pretty impressed that Fedora recognized my usb wireless ethernet adaptor (Belkin) without the need of the driver disc.  That's awesome and made for a pain free internet connection in my bedroom.

Oh, is there a way to look at my hardware in Linux, like device manager?  I tried looking last night, but got lost a little.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I finally got flash installed by using a local install yum command in terminal.  I "think" I got the drivers installed, I read through a thread on the Fedora forums on how to do it.  I guess installing nVidia drivers is harder than it looks, lol.



actually there are some open source drivers for your nvidia card that are easy to install. you can of course choose to install the nvidia drivers youself using some the command line. it is not as hard as it looks!



> Also, I am pretty impressed that Fedora recognized my usb wireless ethernet adaptor (Belkin) without the need of the driver disc.  That's awesome and made for a pain free internet connection in my bedroom.



for years and years linux was WAY behind getting wifi drivers up. it really turned a lot of people away from linux as a result. but they finally got their heads out of their butts and realized people want instant connection to the internet so they can problem solve their new linux install


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> actually there are some open source drivers for your nvidia card that are easy to install. you can of course choose to install the nvidia drivers youself using some the command line. it is not as hard as it looks!


  Where would I find the open source nVidia drivers?  I will definitely look into grabbing those.




Easy Rhino said:


> for years and years linux was WAY behind getting wifi drivers up. it really turned a lot of people away from linux as a result. but they finally got their heads out of their butts and realized people want instant connection to the internet so they can problem solve their new linux install



lol, I set up my Linux PC at my router last night then shut it down and took it upstairs.  I flipped the power on after I got it hooked and cursed when it loaded because I didn't make sure I had the driver for the NIC.  Turns out it was plug and play.  I was pleased.

Do you have any recommended reading on Linux?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Where would I find the open source nVidia drivers?  I will definitely look into grabbing those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not really. the fedora docs are pretty helpful with the basic stuff and the forums are searchable if you have any issues. there are a few people on tpu who use fedora often and can help out if you get stuck.


----------



## monte84 (Jun 9, 2010)

its also as easy as downloading it from adobe and extracting the file and putting it in the plugins folder.


----------

